# Battery Life



## BinaryW01f

I was wonder what other users were getting battery life wise. I realize there are other threads about this but unsure if they were on the latest OTA. I just got my razr yesterday, coming from a Droid X with an extended battery. I realize the battery life will be quite a bit different, but I'm only half way through the day and only have done only lite texting and a little web browsing and I'm already down to 30% already. I have 4G off, bluetooth off, gps off. Is this normal? I really love this phone, but the battery life is concerning me. I’m on stock, non-rooted, with pocket detection off.


----------



## _base2

Post a screenshot of Settings > battery information > battery use. Also, tap the top of that screen and it will open up a more detailed histogram. We might be able to diagnose any weirdness going on. I would say that 30% is not normal with all of that stuff. I make it from 6 am to about 6 pm with Bluetooth, 4g and GPS all on. Sometimes wifi but not always.

Also, do you have any memory management / task killer apps installed?

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2

Actually you might not be able to capture a screenshot w/out root... could you just take a picture? That would work so we could look for anything weird going on

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## BinaryW01f

Will do when I get the time, thanks for the help.


----------



## BinaryW01f

I'm going to drain it completely and charge it full, try to recalibrate the battery, Maybe I got a bad calibration.


----------



## Lenardo

BinaryW01f said:


> I'm going to drain it completely and charge it full, try to recalibrate the battery, Maybe I got a bad calibration.


Did this help you? I think I have the same problem. My battery just doesn't last long.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

Drain doesn't help these batteries the was a great post about it either here or in xda. I can't remember. The quickest way to save battery life is just install juice defender, I normally double my life with it enabled.


----------



## BinaryW01f

It Helped I guess, I'm getting better than when I first posted, I can't figured it out,

50%, 11h 50m 43sec
Android OS 36%
Display 20%
Phone Idle 15%
Cell standby 12%
Media Server 6%
My Music 4%
ZumoService 3% (Whatever the Hell this is)
Browser 2%
Android System 2%
Maps 2%
Gmail 2%

This is with minimal ussage, only real time I used it was I went for a 30min walk and listened to a shoutcast stream


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

If you're not rooted do so then install titanium backup pro freeze all the bloat. I zumo and my music count as bloat Imo. There's a bloat list in xda you can Also try installing droidth3orys razrx rom. It's debloated and solid.

also on juice defender home tab is a link which leads to tons of advice on tweaking JuiceDefender


----------



## ddemlong

OK guys, hope this will help people out. I currently freeze bloat, use setcpu and have a profile for screen off from 300min to 300max. I also use juice defender set to balanced. So far between them I have extended my battery life by 6 hours+.

For those now familiar juice defender turns off data while the phone's screen is off, then switches it on for a minute every 15 minute to sync things and to receive emails. You still can receive calls and texts so no worries about missing those. After the screen comes back on data connects within 5 seconds or less. No issues for well over a week since downloading it.


----------

